# "giving five"



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maybe, enjoy the scratches???


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, once you taught him to do it he won't stop. Jack is 3 years old and I get high fives and shakes everyday. :doh:


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> Maybe, enjoy the scratches???


:lol:

Seriously, though, is there anyway to stop it or have I created a monster?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

cinnamonteal said:


> :lol:
> 
> Seriously, though, is there anyway to stop it or have I created a monster?


You created a monster, just like I did...LOL


----------



## uhmanda00 (Aug 3, 2008)

I would just ignore the behavior, and praise the dog when he isn't giving a high-five. 

For example, if he is sitting by your side... praise him. If he gives you a high-five, ignore it, then he should eventually get tired of holding his paw up.. when he lays his paw back on the ground... click & treat [if you use the clicker], or offer a reward [treat, ball, whatever works for your dog] and give lots of praise.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

uhmanda00 said:


> I would just ignore the behavior, and praise the dog when he isn't giving a high-five.
> 
> For example, if he is sitting by your side... praise him. If he gives you a high-five, ignore it, then he should eventually get tired of holding his paw up.. when he lays his paw back on the ground... click & treat [if you use the clicker], or offer a reward [treat, ball, whatever works for your dog] and give lots of praise.


I would totally do that, except that he's not just putting his paw in the air - he's pawing at my hand repeatedly and his claws scratch my wrist and forearm.  He does it when I give him a hand gesture for another command.

Right now, I just tell him "ouch!" unless I gave him the "high five" command, but it doesn't seem to be very effective.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Teach him another trick that will maybe replace high five as his favorite. Spinning perhaps? it isnt a contact sport!! Good luck. I accidentally taught Taegan to bounce when I was putting her leash on...just awful split second wrong timing with the clicker...just once, and it stuck. Took much longer to convince her bouncing wasn't needed!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I'd keep working on the ouch but also turn around and even better leave the room. You could also try putting socks on him while you are trying to teach him NOT to shake. Good luck


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Thankfully Libby is pretty good about it unless she's all wound up but shes also won't always give her paw and only will do it when she feels like it. 

However, when I was still living at home, I taught Maggie, my "family" golden, how to shake (the one trick I always have taught all our dogs) and she doesn't stop. She's older now and she still always shakes ecspecially when I come over. She'll just sit in front of me (if i'm sitting or standing) and just keep "throwing" her paw at me. Usually I just turn my back to her and if I'm lucky, it works. 

Being young, I think it would be a lot easier to ignore the behavior to teach him that he doesn't need to give you paw all the time.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

lol this must be a universal GR trick!! I taught Sadie in less than 2-3 days on shakeing and high fives, and let me tell you she loves nothing more than to show off at training. When we get done with an exercise, she sits and gives high 5, all attention is then on her for a few minutes, she does it every time. She hasnt ever really scratched me though.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Well, I think the novelty has finally worn off! Yay! Caleb now only gives five on command. No more scratches. I think he was just so excited by his new trick that he wanted to do it all the time. 

I stopped asking him to give five for a few days and I think that combined with saying "ouch!" helped a lot. We've also been focusing a little more on some of his other tricks, like catching toys and rolling over.

Thanks so much for all the suggestions!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That is the one trick my trainer doesnt like to teach.... for this reason.


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 4, 2008)

This is kinda funny... I taught our 14 week old golden puppy how to "high five!" today, and she is doing the same thing. She has been high fiving all day and night!

Just thought I'd reply as I was just thinking about this exact same thing!


----------



## Fractal (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh man...

You're speaking to me.

Rocky will give paw...When I have food, when he's in trouble, whenever..I'd rather him do give paw repetitivly then be vicous like all other dogs in my area :uhoh:


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

I am glad you managed to sort it x x

hehe tasha also loves to give paw and we alternate it from one leg to the other(very cute to watch) ...she isnt doing it constantly yet tho and normally only does it for treat.


----------

